# Trip to Sungei buloh Mangrove, Singapore



## gadunka888 (Feb 25, 2010)

Monitor Lizard







Praying Mantis Model. If it was on sale i'd buy it  






Archerfish






Scenery






Beware of crocs! ( i didn't see any.)






Nephiilia spider






Weird flower


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mudskipper






Mega ant






Enjoy! B) 

BTW just some funny pics

Mantis Bean











Doodle mantis


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 25, 2010)

These are really great pix. Thanks for sharing them. When I was in Singapore, I spent far too much time hanging out around PSA Sembawang Terminal (before it got a PAC designation) and far too little time looking at the good stuff. In my time, here in the U.S., I kept both mud skippers -- in brackish water -- and archer fish. Have you been lucky enough to see the archers shoot down an insect with a stream of water? We used to go to great lengths to get them to do this, and they were remarkably accurate! About that mantis bean. If you put it in a pot, does it really grow into a mantis tree?   

Thanks again.


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 25, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> These are really great pix. Thanks for sharing them. When I was in Singapore, I spent far too much time hanging out around PSA Sembawang Terminal (before it got a PAC designation) and far too little time looking at the good stuff. In my time, here in the U.S., I kept both mud skippers -- in brackish water -- and archer fish. Have you been lucky enough to see the archers shoot down an insect with a stream of water? We used to go to great lengths to get them to do this, and they were remarkably accurate! About that mantis bean. If you put it in a pot, does it really grow into a mantis tree?
> 
> Thanks again.


phil, you make me laugh at least 5 times everyday!






BTW, i have not seen archerfish shoot before.


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome pics. I like the mantis bean and the croc sign.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 25, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

The flower is WOW! But I like them all, lucky u! hope u had fun, also did the pencil fall there or were u showing sizes? I have one of those fake mantis, I put it next to my fake ooths! haha, a customer saw it and got it to send to me! :tt2:


----------



## tier (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

Nice. It reminds me of Segara Anakan Lagoon, the biggest bracksih water system on Indonesia's main island Java. Oh, looking these pictures and I cannot wait anymore to visit SE Asia again.- Luckily, I will be on Bali and Java for the next year 

regards,

Stefan


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 26, 2010)

tropid0_mAntis said:


>


Cool species  The front craw reminds me of the one of mole cricket :taz: WOW you a lucky man Stefan! Bali.... so cool :boat: unk:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I'm terribly curious about the purpose of the mantis bean! I thought maybe a larva of some kind was wriggling around in there. Or maybe you drop it in water and it expands into a foam mantis?

???


----------



## DannyN (Feb 27, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Yes, I'm terribly curious about the purpose of the mantis bean! I thought maybe a larva of some kind was wriggling around in there. Or maybe you drop it in water and it expands into a foam mantis?
> 
> ???


Its just a childrens toy, they make these little beans with different designs on them and the novelty of them is whenever you throw them they upright themselves, pretty simple really.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 27, 2010)

Cute, thanks!


----------

